# bee eaters



## recyclingviking (Feb 1, 2007)

other question when me and the wife move we are thinking about getting peacocks, duck, and chickens does anyone know if any of them are bee eaters?


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I eat my bees, well the brood anyway.

My ducks also eat some bees, but not enough to worry about.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Chickens will not eat live bees, only the dead ones they find on the ground. They will, however, eat wax moths and help keep your hives free from them. They may also eat small hive beetles, but that i can't say for sure.


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

I've had freely roaming chickens 15' from two hives for over a year and have never noticed them taking the slightest interest in the bees.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

I made the mistake of feeding some brood from some honey I extracted. 

When those chicks grew bigger, every morning they would stand in front of the beehive and eat the bees as they were leaving. The chickens(3 of them) would get stung, back off ten feet, pick the stinging bees off, eat those bees and go back for more breakfast. I got fed up and sold those chickens, and never feed scrapes to the ensuing chicks. So no more bee-eating chickens.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Leo said:


> I made the mistake of feeding some brood from some honey I extracted.
> 
> When those chicks grew bigger, every morning they would stand in front of the beehive and eat the bees as they were leaving. The chickens(3 of them) would get stung, back off ten feet, pick the stinging bees off, eat those bees and go back for more breakfast. I got fed up and sold those chickens, and never feed scrapes to the ensuing chicks. So no more bee-eating chickens.


Oh my! That must have been quite a sight!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

guineas will hunt them down and pic them off as they leave the hive according to people back home who had the problem, but guineas are aggressive bug eaters that can also wipe out flea and tic populations as well


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Peacocks will eat bees. I've watched peacocks stalking bees in flower gardens.


----------

